# Bettafeesh Signature Fish!



## Shiverdam

Hey everyone!
I drew a betta the other day and decided to give it several interchangable tail types. So far the only ones I've prepped fully are Veiltail male and Crowntail male. I decided to post this thread using just these two so far in case people aren't interested!
Here are the two templated so far! They're itty bitty so they can tag along in your forum signature. They are the veiltail and crowntail males, respectively. The resulting completed feesh with have a transparent background.









Here is a completed example of one of my past fish, Piccolo!









I'll be doing one to each of the next 3 people that want one so as to limit my work and to see how much people really like them! If people are interested, I will prep the following tail types, which are currently incomplete:
Halfmoon
Plakat
Veiltail - Female
Crowntail - Female

Please suggest other tail types for future feesh! Now post away!


----------



## Olympia

Can you do my VT male? 
I'll have to post a pic later!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiverdam

Sure I can!


----------



## Fenghuang

Oooh, can you make me one? They look great. ^^


----------



## Shiverdam

Certainly! I just need a picture of your fishy to go on. ^^


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you! 

This boy, please. He was technically a superdelta, but it would be fine if you made him as a halfmoon. He is also the fish in my avatar, as you can probably tell.


----------



## Shiverdam

Ah, an opportunity to prep the halfmoon! It can pass as both a delta and halfmoon tail, I think. Here you are!


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, my, how gorgeous. I love it. Thank you so much.


----------



## Shiverdam

Sorry I can't get too detailed because of the size! Otherwise I'd have gone all out!
Here are a couple more examples, showing my boyfriend's fish!
Enigma and Khan.








Also, Plakat template is ready!


----------



## Destinystar

Those are so nice I would love a CT and my guy is dark blue like the one you have above. Thanks


----------



## Shiverdam

Here you are, Perseusmom!


----------



## AFishTale

These are so cool! Awesome work!


----------



## Shiverdam

AFishTale said:


> These are so cool! Awesome work!


Thank you! Sadly the signature squished it down to size but at least you have a bigger one to use an an avatar or what have you.
Since I've gotten enough interest, and the thread isn't going at the speed of light, I'll do more!


----------



## AFishTale

Shiverdam said:


> Thank you! Sadly the signature squished it down to size but at least you have a bigger one to use an an avatar or what have you.
> Since I've gotten enough interest, and the thread isn't going at the speed of light, I'll do more!


If you ever have a slot open, I would love one.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Ooo those are very cool! Can you do one for me?


----------



## Shiverdam

AFishTale, I indeed can do one for you!
Yes, BeautifulBetta123, I can do one for you, too!
I'll soon have the female VT and CT templates done.


----------



## AFishTale

Really? Wow, thank you! I would love one of my icon CT boy, Rafiki. He passed away last summer, and I have yet to purchase another.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Do you have a hm template? My beautiful Jake just passed on for no reason. I want one of my handsome boy.


----------



## Shiverdam

Here you go AFishTail! He sure was a cute boy, with very cool marks!









BeautifulBetta123, I sure do have a HM template! Sorry about your boy. It's a shame when they decide to leave out of nowhere.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1875393#post1875393
His memorial thread.


----------



## Shiverdam

Aw, what a pretty boy. I'm sorry you lost him so suddenly.  I hope this makes you happier!


----------



## registereduser

This is very kind of you! Can you do Marty? He's a VT:


----------



## Shiverdam

We have a veiltail candidate at last!


----------



## Destinystar

Thanks so very much I love it !!!!


----------



## registereduser

Shiverdam said:


> We have a veiltail candidate at last!


ooo, is that mine? :-D


----------



## Shiverdam

registereduser said:


> ooo, is that mine? :-D


Sure is! Hope y'all don't think I'm weird just zipping through these. They're little and easy!


----------



## registereduser

Shiverdam said:


> Sure is! Hope y'all don't think I'm weird just zipping through these. They're little and easy!


You're not weird you're awesome! Thanks!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thank you it is turkey awesome! Will add to my sig soon!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Turkey awesome? Lol is amazing!


----------



## Shiverdam

I was thinking the same thing! Turkey awesome? Turkey is pretty awesome I guess!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

It was my stupid auto correct XD


----------



## Shiverdam

I thought so! I can only advertise them as "Turkey Awesome" from now on.


----------



## Indigo Betta

are you doing any more or have you finished? this is my veiltail i would really like one of him if you don't mind.


----------



## Shiverdam

I'm always open! What a pretty boy, I'll get started!
EDIT:
Heeeere you are!


----------



## Skyewillow

I have a fella who may be a challenge if you're up to it?


----------



## Shiverdam

Skyewillow said:


> I have a fella who may be a challenge if you're up to it?


Sure, I'll try it. Let's see!


----------



## Skyewillow

^ He's a delta


----------



## Shiverdam

Wow, he's cool. I'll do my best to capture his essence.


----------



## Shiverdam

It's hard to get so much detail into these little dudes but here he is!


----------



## Skyewillow

He turned out AWESOME! Thank you!


----------



## Shiverdam

You're welcome! He's gorgeous.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Shiverdam said:


> I'm always open! What a pretty boy, I'll get started!
> EDIT:
> Heeeere you are!



Thank You very much its brilliant!!!


----------



## Shiverdam

I'm glad you like it! ^^
Here's a compilation of the completed Feesh so far!


----------



## Destinystar

I just want to thank you again for mine I love it and also they all are so beautiful. I am so excited to see the members using them. Great job !


----------



## Shiverdam

Perseusmom said:


> I just want to thank you again for mine I love it and also they all are so beautiful. I am so excited to see the members using them. Great job !


I am too! It's a shame they get smushed in the signatures.


----------



## Adeline

If you're still doing more of these, can you do one of my boy, Phil?


----------



## Shiverdam

Certainly!


----------



## Skyewillow

These turn out so well, Shiverdam. You have some real talent! (I love my Mushu one!!!!!!)


----------



## Olympia

WOOPS, sorry it took so long but here's Noah.


----------



## Shiverdam

No problem! These will always be open unless I suddenly get a huge wave of requests. Business is slow.


----------



## Adeline

Shiverdam said:


> Certainly!


Oh, how beautiful! How do I put it in my sig?


----------



## Shiverdam

For some reason the signatures here don't let you use IMG codes. You'll have to use the "signature picture" function to add it in.


----------



## Olympia

Thank you! :-D


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Could I ask you to do one of my fish? Thought he is one of the quirkier looking ones I own.


----------



## Shiverdam

I hope this will work!


----------



## Shiverdam

Attention everyone, *Rosetail male* is now available! As well as a new feature that can be added to any type: *elephant ears!

*Here's a completely random Halfmoon male showing off the new elephant ears, compared to a regular HM!


----------



## Skyewillow

LBF's turned out ADORABLE! ^_^ and I love the new EE feature!


----------



## Shiverdam

Gonna be going out tonight guys, but keep posting requests and I'll get to them ASAP!


----------



## ShukiAi

Oh my goodness! These are SO cute! <3
If you feel up to it, I would love one of my boy "Lambert". He's the one in my avatar. Thank you~


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Thanks heaps that is perfect. You are very creative.


----------



## MattsBettas

Can you do my hmpk boy please! I love them!


----------



## Fenghuang

Would you be alright with me editing the one you made for me, Shiverdam? What you created is beautiful, but Asriel had yellow fins that contrasted his bright blue body and I loved his colouration (I miss that fish...). So, I would like to colour them in to show that, if that's okay with you.


----------



## Shiverdam

I didn't notice the yellowness! I would prefer you let me redo it, it's only fair.


----------



## Fenghuang

Really? I would be grateful forever.


----------



## Adeline

Apparently I'm stupid when it comes to sigs. Lol Can someone walk me through how to put it on there?


----------



## Shiverdam

Here's your new one, Fenghuang!









And yours, MattsBettas!









ShukiAi! Here's yours!


----------



## ShukiAi

Eee! Thank you SO much for this Shiverdam! <3


----------



## Adeline

Oh, figured it out. Thank you!


----------



## Shiverdam

You're welcome, guys!
For anyone just joining us, here is another compilation of the most recently made FEESH!


----------



## Fenghuang

Beautiful. Thanks again, Shiverdam. 

Now I just need to get on a computer and attach it to my sig...


----------



## Luthrai

These are all really great, Shiverdam. 
Is there any chance I could get one of my Sun Tzu? (He passed away mysteriously a couple months ago, and I still miss the little guy.)


----------



## MattsBettas

That is absolutely beautiful and quite accurate! Thank you so much! Is it only one per person? (Ill wait until it slows down...)


----------



## rubinthebetta

Can I have one of Rubin? He's in my albums. Thanks!


----------



## Shiverdam

Here you go Luthrai! He was a very pretty boy.









Rubinthebetta, here's Rubin the betta!









@MattsBettas, it will only be one per person for now, just to give everyone else a fair chance at getting one before others decide to swoop in and take 5 at a time!
Maybe later on after more have been made I'll announce that those that already have one can get another if they want.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Thanks so so so so much!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Luthrai

Thanks, Shiverdam! You do fantastic (and fast) work. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## popcorndeer

can you do popcorn? he is a VT if you need a better pic i can get you one


----------



## Shiverdam

Sure I can, popcorn! I may need a better lit picture from the side so I can see his scales better. That way I can know how he reflects light and what colors are present on him.


----------



## popcorndeer

here is one of his tail when he started tail biteing


----------



## popcorndeer




----------



## popcorndeer




----------



## Shiverdam

That should do, thank you!


----------



## Shiverdam

Here you go, popcorndeer!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

Could you do one of each of my bettas, please? o:

This is my female plakat.









And this is my male VT.


----------



## Starchild21

Could you please do Draven?


----------



## Shiverdam

Bettacrazygirl86, I'm only doing one per person right now just to be fair, I can certainly do one of them for you! Just let me know which one you'd like me to do.

Starchild21, I'll get started!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

The female, please.  I'll get a better picture of my male sometime later, when you're able to do more than just one per person.


----------



## Shiverdam

That would make you being the first person to receive a female Feesh! Yayy!

Starchild21, here's Draven!


----------



## Starchild21

I love it so much thank you!


----------



## Shiverdam

Here's your little girl, bettacrazygirl!


----------



## LucidSong

Oh could you do one of my ST? 










Sorry he has desided flaring for me is not really an option xD 
He's still new and not used to me.


----------



## madmonahan

Here is Destin.


----------



## Lodie

Oooh! These are super adorable! Could you please do my Francesco? He is a HM.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Adeline

I know you're only doing one per person right now, but can I maybe interest you in a challenge? I keep cichlids also and it would be super awesome if you could make a little cichlid feesh, if you feel up to it.


----------



## Shiverdam

@LucidSong, I'm afraid that picture is a might too dark. I can't really tell what his body color is, so let me take this opportunity to tell everyone:
*Please provide a well-lit picture of your fish. I will not go in blind and guess what color this or that is. I want these little dudes to be as accurate as possible. Also, please make sure the fin type is evident and/or tell me outright.*

@Adeline, I'm afraid I'm only limiting it to bettas, as everyone on this site owns or at least has owned, or is looking to own a betta fish.

Madmonahan, here's your guy!









And yours, Lodie!


----------



## Adeline

Ah, I understand. Guess I just gotta get more bettas.


----------



## belleangel33

Oh i would love a crowntail like my avatar or a crowntail black orchid


----------



## Shiverdam

belleangel33 said:


> Oh i would love a crowntail like my avatar or a crowntail black orchid


Do you own that fish? If not I'm afraid I can't do that. I'm only doing these to represent fish that people actually own. Drawing a fish that you saw on Aquabid or in a Petstore is a no-no for me, because someone else could potentially buy that fish, and you'd technically have an image of someone else's fish. I'd rather all reference pictures be taken of the Betta in it's home and not be pictures from Aquabid, even if you own that fish. This way I can make sure people are getting Feesh of their own fish.


----------



## belleangel33

Shiverdam said:


> Do you own that fish? If not I'm afraid I can't do that. I'm only doing these to represent fish that people actually own. Drawing a fish that you saw on Aquabid or in a Petstore is a no-no for me, because someone else could potentially buy that fish, and you'd technically have an image of someone else's fish. I'd rather all reference pictures be taken of the Betta in it's home and not be pictures from Aquabid, even if you own that fish. This way I can make sure people are getting Feesh of their own fish.


I own this Betta he is Mine! If you would like live video i can do it in about 5 mins if you like?


----------



## Shiverdam

belleangel33 said:


> I own this Betta he is Mine! If you would like live video i can do it in about 5 mins if you like?


Sure! I'd like to see that pretty boy in action.


----------



## belleangel33

I think I take ok Betta pics nothing too great but here are some I have taken of Denali. I added a pic of the photo tank just incase you still didnt believe me


----------



## belleangel33

Shiverdam said:


> Sure! I'd like to see that pretty boy in action.


Really!? Ok well if you wont take my word for it I have to up load it to youtube from my phone 1st but am i allowed to post the video link here?


----------



## Shiverdam

belleangel33 said:


> Really!? Ok well if you wont take my word for it I have to up load it to youtube from my phone 1st but am i allowed to post the video link here?


Oh that's alright, the photos will do just fine.


----------



## belleangel33

Heres one of Denali the blue purple and white butterfly crowntail and my 3 month old black orchid crowntail who is still nameless....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owWamJP9jnk


----------



## belleangel33

heres one of just Denali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iTp8Pv-kMk


----------



## belleangel33

Oops sorry i didnt see your post and posted the videos


----------



## Lodie

Shiverdam said:


> And yours, Lodie!


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!! I love it! Now I have to figure out how to get it in my sig.


----------



## LucidSong

Oops sorry. XD 
Been a little overly tired. I went back and brightened the pic earlier as I was browsing here and noticed it was kinda dark. Ill have to up load to PhotoBucket and post here. Oh and as far as I can tell he is a spade tail. Though there is debate on him actually being a VT but he looks more spade that veil to me.


----------



## Mashiro

Can you do my guy, Ciel?


----------



## SerenaRena

wow those look great


----------



## madmonahan

Shiverdam said:


> Madmonahan, here's your guy!


Thank you! It's amazing!


----------



## yogurt081010

Oh my god! Can I get one? I'll pay for that kind of art!! If ever you can give me a drawing, can you draw yogurt? his in my avatar. Advance million thanks Shiverdam!! I will definitely love your work!


----------



## LucidSong

Sorry for posting again. Spangle was flaring today and I got a pretty good look and had a fellow betta keeper look at him and is now confirmed VT. Dang. If his tail had been a bit shorter. Oh well. But here is a better picture for you Shiverdam.








Sorry its so massive Q.Q


----------



## Shiverdam

Phew! Thanks for all the interest, you guys!

Belleangel33









Mashiro









Yogurt081010









LucidSong


----------



## Mashiro

Shiverdam said:


> Phew! Thanks for all the interest, you guys!
> 
> Mashiro


Oh, it's beautiful! Thank you so much!


----------



## LucidSong

LucidSong







[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much Shiverdam. Looks amazing. Can't wait till you are open to do more than one. :-D


----------



## Kithy

I was wondering where all these beautiful little pixel bettas were coming from!! It seems I have finally found the source. They're absolutely adorable.


----------



## yogurt081010

Oh my god!!! This is the best thing I've got from a stranger! You're so wonderful! thank you so much Shiverdam!! I'm sorry that I've got nothing to do to show you how happy I am. Thank you very much again Shiverdam!! Idol!!


----------



## Skyewillow

Mashiro, your Ciel looks like my Don Quixote, only Ciel has more red! ^_^

I love how all of these are turning out, you have a real neat talent, Shiverdam!


----------



## belleangel33

Shiverdam said:


> Phew! Thanks for all the interest, you guys!
> 
> Belleangel33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> Mashiro
> [img]http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt335/Thriller_Wolf/Bettafeesh/Mashiro_zps1c3a5b96.png[/img]
> 
> Yogurt081010
> [img]http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt335/Thriller_Wolf/Bettafeesh/yogurt081010_zpscdd65a07.png[/img]
> 
> LucidSong


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## LadyVictorian

Can you do Copernicus for me?


----------



## Shiverdam

Here you go, LadyVictorian!


----------



## LadyVictorian

Shiverdam said:


> Here you go, LadyVictorian!


OMG thank you it's so beautiful.


----------



## MoonShadow

These are phenomenal!! Would you be willing to do Austin for me (He is a hm, his tail is growing back in!) and if you are willing to maybe do a second one let me know and I'll send you a picture of Roo or Tank! Thanks love!!!


----------



## Shiverdam

I'll get to yours ASAP, MoonShadow! He's got an interesting snout.

In the meantime, here is... FEESHCONGA 3! The biggest one yet, with 12 fish!


----------



## Darkicydevil

Shiverdam said:


> I'll get to yours ASAP, MoonShadow! He's got an interesting snout.
> 
> In the meantime, here is... FEESHCONGA 3! The biggest one yet, with 12 fish!



Holy crap those are all beautiful!


----------



## WolfHhowling

Would you be willing to do a mash up tailed betta? At one point in time.

He is a halfmoon double tail, but also what they call a sun, since he has a slight crown tail going on.... He is an amazingly awesome fishy.


----------



## Janan

You are so talented! When you can, I would love to have two of my babies! The first is Miracle. He's my mustard dragon HM.
The second is Pasodoble. He's my EE. 

Thank you ahead of time! :-D


----------



## Janan

Oops, the EE didn't make it!


----------



## Janan

Notice the aqua dot on the top of his head!


----------



## Mashiro

I have more requests, please. You are so awesome!!!


~Maximus~









~Claude~









~Unnamed Male~


----------



## Syriiven

I understand you might be very busy, but I've seen your little fish signatures everywhere and finally found who's been making them. I think they're beautiful, and if you have the time would absolutely love it if you'd do one of Seiya...he passed away a while ago. He was a marble halfmoon, but aside from when I bought him, this was my favourite of his transitions.


----------



## Fenghuang

Okay, I give up... I feel stupid, but I still can't figure out how to make the fish show up in my signature. Can someone teach me?


----------



## Shiverdam

Hello everyone! Sorry I haven't gotten around to your requests, I will do them tonight.
A reminder that it is still *one per person.* I haven't said anything about people being allowed to get more than one!


----------



## Janan

Oh, Sorry Shiverdam! Earlier, I gave you pictures of two of my fish. If you only do one fish per person, please do my mustard dragon. Thank you! Here's his picture again.

Thank you!


----------



## Syriiven

Fenghuang said:


> Okay, I give up... I feel stupid, but I still can't figure out how to make the fish show up in my signature. Can someone teach me?


Do you have a photobucket account?


----------



## Kithy

If you could do my VT Alacrity :3 I'd be most appreciative. No rush ^^


----------



## Shiverdam

HOKAY I got all requests done sooner than I thought!

Moonshadow









Janan









Syriiven









Kithy


----------



## Janan

Thank you, thank you! I love it!!!!


----------



## Kithy

Beeuteefull!! <3 <3 Tankuuuuu!


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you! He's so lovely!


----------



## Fenghuang

Syriiven said:


> Do you have a photobucket account?


Thank you, Syr. Skye said you suggested that she send me the instructions.


----------



## Syriiven

Fenghuang said:


> Thank you, Syr. Skye said you suggested that she send me the instructions.


Yes , its far more complicated and dumb than it needs to be for a BBC code forum -_-;


----------



## Artemis

Can I get 2? One of my VT Dominic








ANd one of my Delta/SD Apollo










Thanks!


----------



## Artemis

Saw that it's 1 per person. Dominic please!


----------



## Flapmon

Oh my gosh! I found you. I've loved those betta's in people's sigs.


----------



## Artemis

Can I get a Dominic? Just bumping


----------



## belleangel33

I really love my signature and it says th epic is attached in user pc but it doesnt show in my posts , what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Rana

I think these are just adorable! And I'm glad I finally found where they were coming from. 

If you have the time, could I possibly get one of my VT, Jude? Thanks so much in advance!








(He has blue/turquoise rays on the edges of his caudal & dorsal fins but of course they're not visible in this shot e_e)


----------



## WolfHhowling

Would you be willing to try to do, a Double, crown, halfmoon betta? His name is finegan

Any way.... Would it be all right if two or three months for now I ask for another one? Because thats when my baby betta will be old enough to see what it is.


----------



## Skyewillow

belleangel33 said:


> I really love my signature and it says th epic is attached in user pc but it doesnt show in my posts , what am i doing wrong?


did you click "insert signature picture", then click and drag the picture into the [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC] code? (then save?)


----------



## belleangel33

I think I did it - or not


----------



## belleangel33

Got it thanks skewillow


----------



## belleangel33

it showed in another post why not here?


----------



## copperarabian

Are you still accepting request?


----------



## Shiverdam

Here you are, Artemis and Rana!


















Yes, I am still taking requests.
*However, requests will be closed as of Tuesday, March 14th. I'm going on a two week trip and won't be back until the end of May. Requests may resume after I return.*


----------



## Rana

Shiverdam said:


> Here you are, Artemis and Rana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am still taking requests.
> *However, requests will be closed as of Tuesday, March 14th. I'm going on a two week trip and won't be back until the end of May. Requests may resume after I return.*


Oh, I love it! Thank you so much


----------



## Artemis

I'm really not trying to be picky but do you think you could make Dominic a bit darker blue, not purple (darker on body) and no white on the dorsal?


----------



## Shiverdam

Artemis said:


> I'm really not trying to be picky but do you think you could make Dominic a bit darker blue, not purple (darker on body) and no white on the dorsal?


Sorry about that, your picture wasn't really very clear, so I guessed. I'll try again!


----------



## Artemis

Thanks! Yes his color doesn't show up well on the camera.


----------



## Shiverdam

Here you are!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

If you are still open to doing these I'd love one of Mr. Grumpy.


----------



## Artemis

Oh my gosh I love it!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Artemis

How do I put it in?


----------



## Skyewillow

Belleangel33, The signature system seems to be a little unreliable. I'll vary from open, to closed, to an old signature a few times throughout the day.


----------



## belleangel33

Skyewillow said:


> Belleangel33, The signature system seems to be a little unreliable. I'll vary from open, to closed, to an old signature a few times throughout the day.


I see thank you!


----------



## copperarabian

Shiverdam said:


> Here you are, Artemis and Rana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am still taking requests.
> *However, requests will be closed as of Tuesday, March 14th. I'm going on a two week trip and won't be back until the end of May. Requests may resume after I return.*


Awesome 

Here's my request, same as the fish in my signature(named Asgard)


----------



## Shiverdam

I am so, so sorry you guys. 
I updated my computer's OS and it disabled Photoshop since it was a rather old version. All of the feesh templates were saved in PS.
I have bought a new Graphic Design program and I'll try and configure the templates on there. Sit tight, guys. Again, I'm really sorry.


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas

Oh these are lovely! I hope you can get things set straight, for the sake of your own sanity.


----------



## serenebeauty

If you are still taking requests, please do one of my boy Marius. the lighting is weird, but he is red, with black outlining on his scales and fins. it isn't fin rot, he is just colored that way. thank you!


----------



## serenebeauty

Here is a (kinda) better picture of Marius


----------



## Kanra Chan

Wow, this is so cool!
If you have the time, could I ask that you make one of Mako for me?
I would really appreciate it! 
(For some reason I can't seem to upload a photo...)


----------



## Darkicydevil

Whenever you somehow get your files back, or happen to have the time, there is NO RUSH but I would adore a picture of my fishie, Hermes, to put in my signature.


----------



## Kalari32

Is this still available?


----------



## Janan

_Yes, I am still taking requests.
However, requests will be closed as of Tuesday, March 14th. I'm going on a two week trip and won't be back until the end of May. Requests may resume after I return._

This is what she posted earlier.


----------



## Haleigh

These are adorable. I would love one of Pontus Rex if you start making them again.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Can you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do me?? I have seen much of your work on other signatures and greatly admire it!!
Sparkey is the red one, and he is a veil tail. Thor is the other one, and he is a half moon. If you can do both, I would be pleased to pieces, but if not that's ok


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Also, can you make the scales in both the fish more defined?? I just love those design's!


----------



## Janan

Shiverdam, my Miracle has colored up considerably since I got him. Do you think you could deepen the color blue on mine? Thanks!


----------



## Sylerwin

Are you still taking requests?


----------



## Shiverdam

*I am no longer taking requests. Photoshop has been disabled due to being too old for my current OS. Until I get Photoshop back, Bettafeesh will be closed.*


----------



## RowdyBetta

Just wanted to say, your work is beautiful and so detailed! ^^


----------

